# Introducing... Crossroads Make My Day



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Ruby's buck Mack. He was born on Mother's Day while we were on our trip and some friends of ours have been watching them for us. We picked them up on Monday and really like Mack.  He has been strutting his stuff around Dazzle, which is funny since she's 2x as big!


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

He is a nice looking little guy.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a hunk!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What a handsome boy!

Love his name  I think I have that on my list too! lol!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I just love him!!! How handsome!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He is really cute and so proud of himself...  It is fun to have a little baby around again too! All the others are all grown up! 

Really Kayla? What are the chances of that? Heehee, just kidding... that's one of the names I stole off your list!


----------



## KD1994 (Jun 3, 2013)

hes so handsome and THICK! I really like this little buckling!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Cool! I'm so glad they are getting use lol! My list keeps getting longer and longer and I don't have anyone to use them on lol!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous! I love watching bucklings who act so macho around the girls, especially when the girls are much older lol My son has a late April buckling who has a thing for my daughters almost 4mo spotted Nubian/boer doeling. 
He acts all macho when she is around, showing off, then a wether comes over and reminds him he's a 'kid' lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You'll have to share your new names in December sometime when our does start kidding again. Your names are great!  

Thanks Candice. That is really funny. Dazzle is the only other kid he's got to play with right now, as the others are all in another pasture being weaned! Must be something about those spots... The boys just can't resist them!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Just let me know any time you want names  it will be much longer by Dec LOL! 
Aww thanks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome! I will!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

What a handsome buckling! Just gorgeous! 


Oh and I absolutely love the name it fits him!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I think he's awesome. He is so full of himself...


----------

